# 270g acrylic tank...



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I found a guy selling a 270g acrylic tank, 4ft x 3ft x 3ft, 3/4" thick but it doesn't have any top brace.
If I do get it, should I be worried? can I add a brace myself?

never had acrylic tank before anything I should pay attention to?

he said the tank was used made for some underwater commercial video and he had the tank filled for like 2 weeks before, no leaks just a little bowing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> I found a guy selling a 270g acrylic tank, 4ft x 3ft x 3ft, 3/4" thick but it doesn't have any top brace.
> If I do get it, should I be worried? can I add a brace myself?
> 
> never had acrylic tank before anything I should pay attention to?
> ...


if its bowing at all really i woundlt want to risk it with that large of a tank. acrilic is strong and im sure bowing may be fine, but i would want to be risking that large of a tank. You could im pretty sure add some braces which would be best. Glass uses silicone, but im not sure what acrilic would use to bond pieces. If you get it i would deffinitly brace it.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

you weld it on with solvents.

Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.

I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Plum said:


> you weld it on with solvents.
> 
> Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.
> 
> I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


why the hell would somebody cut the brace off of a 720g? That size would be sweet btw.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plum said:


> you weld it on with solvents.
> 
> Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.
> 
> I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


so do I have to make an acrylic frame on the top or I can just get an other 3/4" or 1" thick acrylic piece and use the solvent to glue/weld it to the top?

if you can post or send me a picture of your acrylic tank that'll be great, just need to top section to see the brace and all so I know what kind of mess I'll be getting myself into.

do I need to do anything for the bottom?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> you weld it on with solvents.
> 
> Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.
> 
> I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


so do I have to make an acrylic frame on the top*I would think a couple braces would be fine, but to be sure you could do a euro style top which is an acrilic rim that goes around the tank with braces too.* or I can just get an other 3/4" or 1" thick acrylic piece and use the solvent to glue/weld it to the top?

if you can post or send me a picture of your acrylic tank that'll be great, just need to top section to see the brace and all so I know what kind of mess I'll be getting myself into.

do I need to do anything for the bottom?*just put it on a flat surface where there are no pressure points*
[/quote]


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> you weld it on with solvents.
> 
> Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.
> 
> I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


why the hell would somebody cut the brace off of a 720g? That size would be sweet btw.
[/quote]

They wanted to put a concrete mermaid in the tank.... so logically of course, they cut out that pain in the ass piece of plastic in the middle.......

(guess they did not bother to think about it perhaps being a brace and not allowing the tank to bow)


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> you weld it on with solvents.
> 
> Adding a centre brace would certainly give you simple piece of mind.
> 
> I did this on my 720G (8x4x3) as the previous owner cut the brace out (>??)... little to no bowing now and I sleep better.


so do I have to make an acrylic frame on the top or I can just get an other 3/4" or 1" thick acrylic piece and use the solvent to glue/weld it to the top?

if you can post or send me a picture of your acrylic tank that'll be great, just need to top section to see the brace and all so I know what kind of mess I'll be getting myself into.

do I need to do anything for the bottom?
[/quote]

Does your tank have a top sheet welded on? like this? 

Here is a link to my fix.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=181169&hl=

My tank had the middle brace cut out of the TOP SHEET.... thus, I bought 3/4 inch thick 4foot by 1 foot sheet of acylic, and used Methalyne Chloride to bond it (like this)



















If your tank does not have a top sheet, I would certainly be looking into installing this, or doing EURO BRACING as mentioned before.

Acylic is easy to work with... even for a guy like me who is not experienced working with his hands. If you are willing to take your time, do a bit of research, you could have yourself a nice tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Although my tank is glass-

My tank has a diffrent brace setup as well-

If your tank does not have the top sheet that Plum is talking about-

Let me know and I'll take pics of my bracing setup for ya.....

Mine is actually sitting on a piece that has been bonded to the inside glass that sits about 3 inches from the top and then has a piece of glass bonded to that piece......

Hope that makes a bit of sense...If not pics will speak volumes...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

*do I need to do anything for the bottom? *

If you mean underneath the tank, I have put a sheet of insulation due to my tank sitting on concrete blocks (not completely level).


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's the picture of the tank. it doesn't have the top sheet welded on. looks just like a square bucket.

AK, if you can post some pics that would be great.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> Here's the picture of the tank. it doesn't have the top sheet welded on. looks just like a square bucket.
> 
> AK, if you can post some pics that would be great.


You will have to wait until this evening or tomarrow before I can post Pics----

I have to go to my shop today to take them first...Maybe I can find time this afternoon to upload them for you-

But I'll get it done Sir...No problem


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Sir.

almost forgot the most important factor....need to check if I can bring that tank into the basement, other wise it'll be kind of pointless..
the 3ft hight could be an issue......
Where did I put that tape measure???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> Thank you Sir.
> 
> almost forgot the most important factor....need to check if I can bring that tank into the basement, other wise it'll be kind of pointless..
> the 3ft hight could be an issue......
> Where did I put that tape measure???


That could be a huge issue-

Find out before I go through the trouble I will have to, to take the pics please---

I didn't do that with my big tank and it costed me roughly an extra $700 to get it into my place....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn, that's lots of money, more than the tank itself in my case.
I'll find out and let you know first. no rush


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Most doorways are not wider than 36"

If you are fortunate enough that your doorway is 3 feet, you might have to take the trim off the door frame to fit it into the basement.

how thick is the acrylic? how well are the seems welded? (take a look at the bond - it should be clear, not have lines (like cracks) running through the seam)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plum said:


> Most doorways are not wider than 36"
> 
> If you are fortunate enough that your doorway is 3 feet, you might have to take the trim off the door frame to fit it into the basement.
> 
> how thick is the acrylic? how well are the seems welded? (take a look at the bond - it should be clear, not have lines (like cracks) running through the seam)


Wonder if an option would be too take it to a glass/acrylic shop and see if they could cut a few inches off the height...If the doorway isn't big enough that is-

I'm not sure if that would compromise the structure though-So I would certainly search that option before you did so...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the acrylic is 3/4" thick, not sure if that's thick enough for such tank.
if my door way doesn't fit then I won't even bother with this tank. it's a nice piece but I'm just too lazy


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> the acrylic is 3/4" thick, not sure if that's thick enough for such tank.
> if my door way doesn't fit then I won't even bother with this tank. it's a nice piece but I'm just too lazy


3/4 inch is certainly thick enough - not sure why in hell they would not have braced the top though...

That is nice and thick and will be simple to work with. Just check your doorway


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll do that after I get home. there's a 180 deg turn in the stair way which may be very difficult even if it can pass my door way.

I also found any other tank, 180g glass. but that guy said he got it from a reptile show so I have no idea if it can hold water or not. the price for the 180g set (tank plus metal stand) is great but just have to check on the tank. if it has silicone seal all around will that be good enough? or there's something more specific that I need to check?

going to check out the tank tomorrow and asked the seller to put water into.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do a leak test outside too, just make sure you have a soft and flat surface that wont damage the tank. No point getting a tank inside that doesnt even hold water


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Id do a leak test outside too, just make sure you have a soft and flat surface that wont damage the tank. No point getting a tank inside that doesnt even hold water


yea, that's what I'll be doing. T-storm here today and the tank is already outside so I'm asking him to either put water in or just not cover it up and let it sit in the open rain. if he didn't do any of that then I'll ask him to fill the tank tomorrow.

Do I need to fill the tank all the way up? or just fill up like 30% or so will be good?


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> Id do a leak test outside too, just make sure you have a soft and flat surface that wont damage the tank. No point getting a tank inside that doesnt even hold water


yea, that's what I'll be doing. T-storm here today and the tank is already outside so I'm asking him to either put water in or just not cover it up and let it sit in the open rain. if he didn't do any of that then I'll ask him to fill the tank tomorrow.

Do I need to fill the tank all the way up? or just fill up like 30% or so will be good?
[/quote]

filling it all the way would be best so that the seams get the full amount of pressure.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plum said:


> Id do a leak test outside too, just make sure you have a soft and flat surface that wont damage the tank. No point getting a tank inside that doesnt even hold water


yea, that's what I'll be doing. T-storm here today and the tank is already outside so I'm asking him to either put water in or just not cover it up and let it sit in the open rain. if he didn't do any of that then I'll ask him to fill the tank tomorrow.

Do I need to fill the tank all the way up? or just fill up like 30% or so will be good?
[/quote]

filling it all the way would be best so that the seams get the full amount of pressure.
[/quote]

Ok, I'll try to ask him to do that or do it while I'm there.....I have to bring my AC110(901) powerhead to help pump out the water.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, I ended up pick up a set of 180g glass tank and stand. filled the water almost all the way and no leak so pumped all the water out. 
will that be good now or I should fill it up again and let it sit for few days? hopefully it won't necessary so I can set it up ASAP









the stand I need to sand it down and re paint it cuz there are small rust spots. the metal stand are welded together by some metal strips like 1" wide, 1/8" or so thick. it has three legs on each side. the corner legs are like L shape. does this stand look strong enough to hole the tank filled with water?
the original owner used it to house an alligator, half sand half water and the water was only filled half way up.

on of the top brace had a little heat damage so it bent a little as you can see but not broken. I hope that won't compromise the strength.

















let me know what you guys think.

The only problem now is to convenience my friends to help me bring it down to basement.  and keep my fingers crossed that my wife won't yell at me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

If I were you, I'd fill it again and let it sit for a few days to a week before setting it up in the house. 
Play it safe...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> If I were you, I'd fill it again and let it sit for a few days to a week before setting it up in the house.
> Play it safe...


too late..it's already in the basement on the stand. while i was cleaning it, everything looks in great shape..one of the best condition tank I've ever gotten..so I hope it won't leak on me..keeping my fingers crossed..
compare to the tank, I'm more concerning about the stand. lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got the 180g up, cycling it with a Fluval 405 now and will be getting a FX5 soon. still need to get cover and an other heater.
so far so good, no leaks..only the support legs in the middle of the stand bow a little because I put too much stuff under it when I was leveling the stand, too late now to take them out. hope it'll hold at least few days so I can get a set of jack posts to take the load off them. anyway, here are some pics, enjoy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats man-

Looks good so far.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree, it looks great, and I'm sure if you put you're pygos in there they will love that tank


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea pygos are going there
just waiting th water to heat up


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

beautiful tank specailly that driftwood


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

nice tank - soon you will find it too small though.... Fish keeping curse - especially when you think of Piraya.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plum said:


> nice tank - soon you will find it too small though.... Fish keeping curse - especially when you think of Piraya.


I already found it too small, lol you are right, fish keeping curse.

the piraya is just 4in now so will take a while for it to out grow that tank.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> nice tank - soon you will find it too small though.... Fish keeping curse - especially when you think of Piraya.


I already found it too small, lol you are right, fish keeping curse.

the piraya is just 4in now so will take a while for it to out grow that tank.
[/quote]

hahah - Ya... not sure why, but it is the same with everyone. First you start with this HUGE 75 Gallon tank, and then your going to have to move stuff around just to fit it in the house.

4 years down the road the 75 gallon is the smallent tank you have and it seems like all other furniture is secondary to all the aquariums!

Anyway - enjoy the new tank, and yes, the Piraya will be fine in there for a while. Keep him well fed though and you should see him grow to 10" quite quickly.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plum said:


> nice tank - soon you will find it too small though.... Fish keeping curse - especially when you think of Piraya.


I already found it too small, lol you are right, fish keeping curse.

the piraya is just 4in now so will take a while for it to out grow that tank.
[/quote]

hahah - Ya... not sure why, but it is the same with everyone. First you start with this HUGE 75 Gallon tank, and then your going to have to move stuff around just to fit it in the house.

4 years down the road the 75 gallon is the smallent tank you have and it seems like all other furniture is secondary to all the aquariums!

Anyway - enjoy the new tank, and yes, the Piraya will be fine in there for a while. Keep him well fed though and you should see him grow to 10" quite quickly.
[/quote]

year right now the smallest tank I have in the house is 75g (aside from a 10g hospital tank) then two 180g. funny thing is the 180gs look HUGE when empty but the moment I add fish in them they instantly look smaller. 
I'd love to see the piraya feeding like a pig but it's not doing that.. my caribes are eating far better than the piraya...not sure why, it always swimming back and forth of the tank trying to find a way out of it.


----------

